# Fine dog



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

We went to a pet store yesterday and a man said "That is one darn fine looking dog you have there."  and proceeded to say German Shepherds are his favourite breed, and said that Sigurd is such a fine example of how a GSD is supposed to be like! Sigurd liked the attention too - gave the man a bunch of kisses on his hand. I love getting compliments on him.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

You should bring Sigurd to the Bark for Life this weekend in Kalamazoo! I'm bringing Panzer - the first time he will have participated in an event, so I'm hoping for good results.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

That does make you feel good & he is a good looking dog!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I know what you mean, I love it when someone tells me Shasta is a good looking puppy, even more than when people say she's cute.


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

Handsome boy and well representative of the breed!


----------

